# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Calmax fuente de calcio alternativa !!!

## kscastaneda

TIERRAVERDE cuenta con 32.5% CaO y 18% SO4.
El producto TIERRAVERDE MICRONIZADO se aplica tanto para riego tecnificado como en mezcla con fertilizantes para aplicación puyada.
Para riego tecnificado les puedo hacer un programa de inyección según sus turnos de riego, hectareaje, caudal en la tubería matriz, tiempo de inyección, etc. tierraverde trailer.jpg Temas similares: Deficiencia de calcio en col china. Sulfato de calcio con 20.42% de azufre y 30.20% de calcio Fuente de hierro (fe) BIOFERTIL SAC : SULFATO DE CALCIO marca TIERRAVERDE !!! Sulfato de Calcio

----------


## Richard W

Como es su presentacion, es decir cuantos kilos, dosis /ha/fertirrigacion

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Richard la presentación del TIERRAVERDE es de 20kg la dosis/ha es según cultivo por ejemplo si planificas : 
80 und/ha = 80/0.325 = 246 kg de TIERRAVERDE / 12 semanas = 20.5 kg/semana esto lo puedes fraccionar en 3 riegos = 6.8 kg/riego si tu turno es 5 hás = serian 34kg/turno de TIERRAVERDE. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## kscastaneda

Tierraverde calcio micronizado para inyectar vía sistema o en mezcla con los fertilizantes.

----------

